
How I Made A Chicken Play Tic-Tac-Toe (2017) - collapse
https://steemit.com/life/@creatr/how-i-made-a-chicken-play-tic-tac-toe-a-true-story
======
Simon_says
> That's almost a grand in 2017 dollars... plus whatever I earn from writing
> this story. (You are going to help me make this go viral, right? Send it
> right to the top of the trending list?)

I can't believe steemit is still a thing.

~~~
erikig
Just out of curiosity - why not?

Content creators get crypto for creating and promoting content that would
otherwise go to social marketing platforms and ad agencies - seems like a
decent idea, no?

~~~
Simon_says
1) When I looked at it closely a couple years ago, all of the stories and all
of the discussion were about proselytizing steemit. I would love to see a non-
censorious version of reddit, but that place is so boring and self-
referential. I took a brief look just now and my complaints are just as valid
today. It's not a healthy ecosystem if everyone is just there for the money.

2) The business model seems nuts. I could never figure out how value was
created or where the money came from other than suckers buying in, and there's
going to be a limited supply of those. It just seems like a ponzi scheme with
more steps. (Note, I don't necessarily feel this way about all
cryptocurrencies; steemit's business model is just particularly nonsensical.)

~~~
erikig
These are valid concerns. When a platform is young, it tends to cater to
acolytes, sycophants and charlatans.

I had high hopes for steemit or any similar platform given the success of its
various centralized competitors especially with the wide adoption of cryptos.
I can’t wait to see how things turn out.

~~~
creatir
Hi, erikig,

If you have the chance, please have a look at my comments about Steemit in
reply to commnts by Simon_says. Steemit is _far more_ than this comment thread
has represented thus far, as I hope the quality of my article about the
chicken machine might indicate.

~~~
erikig
Will definitely check it out

------
fenwick67
Chickens see a different spectrum than humans, so _theoretically_ you could
improve the illusion with individual buttons the player could see the chicken
press.

------
ausbitbank
Steemit is being ddossed, alternative interface is here
[https://steempeak.com/life/@creatr/how-i-made-a-chicken-
play...](https://steempeak.com/life/@creatr/how-i-made-a-chicken-play-tic-tac-
toe-a-true-story)

------
raldi
I had a mass-manufactured knockoff years ago:

[https://www.google.com/search?q=i+took+a+lickin+from+a+chick...](https://www.google.com/search?q=i+took+a+lickin+from+a+chicken)

------
winningcontinue
wow, seen the games. never played myself. disappointing it's just the computer
playing against you and not a trained chicken making decisions. the chicken
just pecks the screen.

------
vb6lives
My kids still sometimes make fun of me for losing to a chicken. I've done
battle with it multiple times over the years. Where is the switch to toggle
the mode?

------
boznz
Some guy out there with no arms or legs must be getting nervous now :-)

------
tamaharbor
A giant chicken once gave me an expired coupon...

